

How to Make Phone Calls from the Command Line - dmor
http://labs.twilio.com/bash/

======
mahmud
Note to self: next time you're debugging a twilio script, use their free test
accounts.

The only thing worse than 2 days of debugging is knowing you have been
bleeding cash as well. I had a broken asterisk script rape-dial my toll-free
twilio account :-(

Having said that, the service is PERFECT. They nailed every aspect of it down.

~~~
dmor
Bummer, sad to hear that happened. Here is a promo code for you (and everyone
on that thread) to get $10 in Twilio credit:

HNCLDIAL

To redeem it, log in to your Twilio account and go to:
<https://www.twilio.com/user/billing/add-funds>

Click the "I have a promo code line" and voila!

------
domodomo
Wow, never heard of Twilio before. Good to know something like this exists.
Thank you.

------
jrockway
Nice. Sometimes I am tempted to reply to the voicemail transcriptions I get
from Google Voice, in the hopes that a robotic voice will call the person back
and read my message.

~~~
mahmud
If you're doing this in Common Lisp, cl-who generates perfect XML to feed to
twilio :-) I might have a cheesy, one-page cl-twilio package lying around
actually :-)

~~~
jrockway
Somewhat off-topic now... but I am not a big fan of cl-who; I prefer cxml with
the cxml-stp DOM. I started porting my Perl sugar layer over the XML DOM to
CL:

<http://github.com/jrockway/cl-template-refine>

I think I got distracted by something and didn't finish it, though. ;)

------
tlrobinson
Great way to get geeks to try your service.

(One problem: my MacPorts Perl installation didn't come with URI::Escape.
Switching to /usr/bin/perl fixed it)

~~~
jhickner
mine didn't either, but you can just:

cpan[1]> install URI::Escape

and you're done.

------
oomkiller
I like to use Flowroute and write my apps with FreeSWITCH. It allows you to
write quite advanced applications that do lots of cool, geeky, useful things.

